# ibar selber bauen.



## xenon033 (3. Oktober 2011)

hallo,

bitte lest euch das hier durch sowie antwortet fach gerecht. ich durfte mir in zwei foren was anhören das ich es nie hinbekommen werde. das ist natürlich logisch wenn mir der ansatz fehlt.

ich möchte mir für mich zu hause selbst eine art ibar bauen. wer nicht weiß was es ist hier ein link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaKehq6qsdY

zurzeit habe ich mich schon so weit informiert das ich dazu evtl. ccv brauche oder reac tivision.

hat einer erfahrung damit und kann mir das erklären und/oder brauchbare links schicken?

die animation bei ibar ist denk ich mal flash. mit flash hab ich leichte erfahrungen.

ich stelle mir das am ende so for das ich solche ähnlichen animationen habe wie im video sowie mit hilfe von reac tivision kleinie flash spiele öffnen kann oder musik abspiele oder mozilla (webbrowser öffne) damit ich ins internet kann. das alles ist wirklich erst möglich wenn ich weiß wie die software funktioniert. darum schritt für schitt zum ziel.

bitte um echte hilfe.
vielen dank
mit freundlichen grüßen


----------



## sight011 (4. Oktober 2011)

Wenn Du meinst das es flash ist:

http://gotoandlearn.com/

dann guck doch mal hier!

Da hast Du dir ja was ausgesucht! 

Gruß S.


----------



## xenon033 (4. Oktober 2011)

naja wie kann ich z.b. 2 punkte di ich mit mausklick gedrückt halte mit einem strich verbinden?


----------



## sight011 (4. Oktober 2011)

ich glaube wichtiger wäre erstmal hinzubekommen, das wenn man etwas auf den touchscreen stellt das sich dann ein einfarbiger Kreis unter dem Glas/Gegenstand befindet.


----------



## chmee (5. Oktober 2011)

Die Programmierbasis ist VVVV (inklusive c#) und
der Tisch ist mit IR-Lampen, IR-Cams und Beamer realisiert worden.

http://vvvv.org/
http://compsci.ca/blog/programming-an-interactive-multitouch-bar-with-vvvv/
http://vvvv.org/users/mr_Spread

mfg chmee


----------

